# صناعة صبغ الستوكو



## ali_233 (13 يونيو 2013)

ارجو المساعدة في اعطائي اوزان المواد الداخلة في صناعة صبغ الستوكو مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## خالد فرحان (24 أكتوبر 2013)

لو كنت تقصد معجون الستوكو الخاص بالديكور فيمكنني مساعدتك ان شاء الله


----------



## لبيب البزال (21 أغسطس 2014)

اخ خالد ارجو المساعدة في تركيبة الستوكو


----------



## medo16116 (28 أغسطس 2014)

ارجو المساعده في معجون الاستيكو


----------



## medo16116 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

اخي خالد انا بحاجة ماسة لتركيبة معجون استيكو ومعجون بلاستيك وبلاستيك عالى الجودة وانا لدى تركيبات الديكورات الفلفت الشمواة السواحيلى الروعة ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 ديسمبر 2017)

ارجو المساعده في معجون الاستيكو​
​


----------

